# narrowing of the peripheral artery.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi folks. I have just been diagnosed with a narrowing of the artery leading to my left leg. On advise from the doctor, i have given up smoking [ no mean feat ] he also prescribed Simvastatin, which has caused muscular pain in my right leg. Now awaiting further blood tests.

Has anybody out there had this problem, if so, does it get any better.

Kind regards Doey


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I had bad pains in my left buttock around the hip area, diagnosed as a narrowed artery (had to stop walking after 100 yards for it to recover)

Had a stent put in groin area, then the right side played up, so had another one in that side.

Told the doctor when I was on the xray machine I had two blocked, one each side...............................

Any way no big deal, overnight stay thats all.

Peter


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Re Sinvastatin, also had bad leg cramps, have changed, about a year ago, to Atorvastatin with, so far, no cramps.
Sue


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Doey,you need to report the pain in right leg asap to your gp,muscle pain when taking statin is not good (get my drift). please go soon.brens


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been on Simvastatin since January 2005 and have had absolutely no side effects at all. Some get them, some don't.

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Simvastatin is known to cause muscular cramps in some people and these SHOULD NOT BE IGNORED but reported back to the GP forthwith (not as an emergency but after the weekend).

There are plenty of other statins that can be tried - not all of which have the same side-effects. Simvastatin is used as the first choice as it is reliable and effective but the side effects are well documented in the patient advice leaflet (that annoying folded piece of paper which most of us take no notice of! :lol: ).

Well done for giving up smoking!  It is very difficult as everyone knows.

The above advice was checked with MrsW (an NHS Direct Nurse Advisor) before posting.

Best of luck - I have been on Simvastatin for several years now with no side-effects - that is the luck of the draw!

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I was not being alarmist Dave but not all side effects are reversable and muscle pain following simvastatin(cheapest statin available)needs checking out,trust me, so I would advise asap......nothing lost going sooner imo brens


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

I was prescribed Atvorstation 20mg and had no problems with this drug but after about a year had a letter from GP informing me that they were changing me to Simvastatin as it was a cheaper option but would have to take 40mg instead. After being on Simvastatin for a period of time started getting cramps and pains in the legs. At first didn't realise why, until I mentioned my legs playing up to a friend, who then asked me if by any chance I was on Simvastatin. I was informed it could be this drug. Went to the doctor, who agreed it was the drug and told me they had been asked to make notes of people complaining of Simvastatin. Consequently I was put back on Atvorstatin 20mg, the dearer of the two, no effects at all. The has also happened to my partner.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

brens said:


> I was not being alarmist Dave but not all side effects are reversable and muscle pain following simvastatin(cheapest statin available)needs checking out,trust me, so I would advise asap......nothing lost going sooner imo brens


No problems I am NOT assuming that you are being alarmist hence my comment;



Penquin said:


> these SHOULD NOT BE IGNORED but reported back to the GP forthwith


Over this weekend the medical cover is stretched (to say the least) and the only contact you will make is with an "Out of Hours Service" who can only give limited advice. That MAY be worth trying.

The Patient Information Sheet for Simvastatin states;

" _POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS

Like most medicines , Simvastatin can sometimes cause side effects, although not everybody gets them.

_(It then gives great detail about these)_

*Stop taking Simvastatin and contact your Doctor or Hospital immediately if any of the following happen to you;*

_(edited from sheet)_

- *muscle or joint pain*, muscle tenderness or muscle weakness, particularly if you have a fever, feel unusually tired or have dark urine."_

It then has other comments so reading this sheet forthwith would be strongly advisable.

Good luck, do let us know how things go.

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

OK Dave,same hymn sheet and all that.....if anything our little spikes may seriously help others if we keep bumping it up. brens


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

brens said:


> if anything our little spikes may seriously help others if we keep bumping it up. brens


Here, here! :lol:

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice to end the evening on a happy note


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simvaststin for two years only a couple of occasions with cramp, and only in my right leg.

Dave p


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I was originally prescribed Simvastatin in 2004 by my then UK doctor, I did (and do) experience cramps, sometimes very severe, I duly reported this to my GP who basically said the good effects out weighed the bad ones so get on with it! We moved house in UK and changed doctor I reported my cramps to him and after some discussion he said that as the Simvastatin was having the desired effect of lowering my Cholesterol and in his opinion was the best medication for me I should stay on it. In 2007 we moved to France, I have discussed my cramp problems with my French doctor and have got the same answer, that the Simvastatin is doing as needed so keep taking it! 
So I am to this day still taking my daily dose and put up with the cramps.
As an aside, I'm also on Ramipril (for high blood pressure) one of the known side effects of this one also just happens to be muscle cramps.
If you research side effects of any prescription drug the list is usually very long and diverse, I've been surprised to find that for some you'll find that pretty extreme opposites are possible i.e. constipation and diarrhoea , doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi. Thank you for your response regarding Simvastatin. However, is there anyone out there, apart from Peter, that has got or had a similar ailment to me, if so, is there a cure?.

Regards Doey.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I presume that you have read through websites such as this one?

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Peripheral-Arterial-Disease-in-Legs.htm

that site gives a very good account of what causes it, how it is diagnosed and how it can be treated and the "success" rate of treatment.

Your onset may well differ from others so it is never easy (or sensible) to compare others people's experience with one's own.

There are numerous other sites but beware as many of them originate other than from the UK and may therefore be less reliable since medication or treatment recommended may not be available here.

I hope that you can get the information that you need - *your GP must be your first point of call for a more detailed explanation*.

You might like to have someone else with you as it is very difficult to grasp all the points when confronted with a detailed response. At times medics seemto talk another language! :?

I know that is an option I use - having a nurse for a wife and a daughter who is a GP helps considerably in my case!

Dave


----------

